# What are these critters?



## Mack (Nov 27, 2020)

What are these and how do I treat it


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Those are scale insects. Not much you can do now. They are incredibly resistant to pesticides. Up here in the northlands, we wait until spring when the tree has lost all its leaves and hit it with an insecticidal oil that smothers the insect. I dont know what tree that is or if it loses its leaves.

I lost a pretty good sized Magnolia tree to scale insects. Never had a trace of them in 20 years and one year they just covered the tree. It never recovered.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

One of my customers Magnolia tree's had them years ago, really bad. Told him I was not sure the tree would live but I would try. I sprayed it Bifen XTS every other month, it did take care of them and the tree recovered. Now I have a professional truck sprayer and am certified in pest control, so not sure there is anything a homeowner can do themself. Call around to some pest control companies that spray trees and have them look at it.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

For smaller plants and trees: 4 tablespoon Mineral oil and 2 tsp dawn per gallon of water. 
Spray as far up the tree as you can.

The oil coats the outside of the scale and they suffocate.

Also Bifen xts Spray as much of the tree as you can.


----------

